# Sliced smoked salmon



## jrisebo (Jun 28, 2022)

So I want to replicate the thin sliced smoked salmon that you can buy in the stores. My idea is to buy a fillet and low smoke it (165 F) 
What I am curious about, is what temp should I cook it till?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 28, 2022)

jrisebo said:


> So I want to replicate the thin sliced smoked salmon that you can buy in the stores. My idea is to buy a fillet and low smoke it (165 F)
> What I am curious about, is what temp should I cook it till?


You are referring to lox. It's actually not cooked but instead cured with sodium nitrite (cure #1) then cold smoked and sliced thin.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 28, 2022)

You can low smoke it as you described as well with fine results but should still cure it for safety


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 28, 2022)

thirdeye


 cmayna


 smoking al
 are some good resources for you


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 28, 2022)

I agree with Jake. Lox is what I am thinking you are talking about.  A fully cooked filet would be hard to slice thin, they flake apart.


----------



## jrisebo (Jun 28, 2022)

Thanks. How do you know if the Lox has "cured" the fish enough?? Also what temp would you smoke it to?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 28, 2022)

HOMEMADE LOX WITH RECIPE & STEPS, PLENTY OF Q-VIEW
					

I have made lox following bbally's instructions several times over the last year or so. I grew up on lox & cream cheese with a slice of onion on a good bagel. This was a weekly event at our house. Over the years I have tried lox many times & I can honestly say I have never had lox as good as...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## jrisebo (Jun 28, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> HOMEMADE LOX WITH RECIPE & STEPS, PLENTY OF Q-VIEW
> 
> 
> I have made lox following bbally's instructions several times over the last year or so. I grew up on lox & cream cheese with a slice of onion on a good bagel. This was a weekly event at our house. Over the years I have tried lox many times & I can honestly say I have never had lox as good as...
> ...


I like the looks of that. I am using a treager to smoke. What do you think, just let it smoke with the lid up to keep temperature down, or buy a tube and put in the treager, with it off?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 28, 2022)

Tube with the treager off....... follow the recipe and use the cure #1


----------



## jrisebo (Jun 28, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Tube with the treager off....... follow the recipe and use the cure #1


Thanks! This is going to be fun. Finally something other than Pork, Beef or Poultry.


----------



## Nodak21 (Jun 28, 2022)

Don’t slice through the skin for Lox.. these guys have you covered on how to cure! Can’t wait to see the finished product 🥹


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2022)

Good luck & let us know how it came out!
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 29, 2022)

jrisebo said:


> Thanks. *How do you know if the Lox has "cured" the fish enough??* Also what temp would you smoke it to?


It's a combination of time, a visual and a texture.  If you are introducing cold smoke to your lox process, it's known as Nova lox. Un-smoked lox can be cured in the refrigerator sometimes without using Cure #1, and sometimes with Cure #1. 

For Nova lox, you are not cooking to temp.  You are 'flavor smoking' it only.  Different people prefer different levels of smoke.

Here is a visual of cured and hot smoked salmon and Nova lox (mine is double cured).  The Nova lox I make almost has a candied or jellied texture, and it's hard to see but I add some dried dill since traditional lox (refrigerator style) is often packed in salt and fresh dill.











Here is how I approach Nova lox, my technique takes around 60 hours start to finish:








						~thirdeye's~  Nova Lox
					

If you are a regular reader you know I really field test any recipe, or technique before publishing it here.  My technique for Nova Lox was...




					playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com


----------



## cmayna (Jun 29, 2022)

If you are considering doing lox which as stated above as being cold smoke, I would consider a AMNPS (tray) instead of the AMNTS (tube).  The tube can put out way too much smoke sometimes, unless you learn how to fill the tube just half way. Depending on your location and the local temp, I would smoke early in the morning.

If my memory serves me correctly, my Salmon lox recipe is something like:
8 hours - dry brine
8 hours - wet brine
Refresh and fridge dry for 5 hours
Room dry for a couple hours
Cold smoke for 3 hours

There are tons of Lox recipes out there.  It's just a matter of what looks good to you.  You might try doing a couple different recipes so you can do a taste test over a glass of wine

Cheers


----------

